# Decline of Olympic site



## Jayman (Oct 30, 2013)

Take alook at the former site of the 1984 Sarajevo olympics.

Very interesting


http://uk.news.yahoo.com/lightbox/c...r-olympics-sarajevo-seen-photo-101343403.html


----------



## night crawler (Oct 31, 2013)

What a sad state that place looks now


----------



## B7TMW (Nov 1, 2013)

So sad and it reminds me of earlier this year. I was in Barcelona and came across the veodrome and various Olympic venues in various states of disrepair. The velodrome was at least being used by local cyclists but it was looking very down at heel.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 1, 2013)

What a mess,thanks for the link.


----------

